# Lawn size for electric dethatcher



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

How big is to big for a electric dethatcher? I have about 15,000 sq ft of geo zoysia I would like to do. It's not extremely thick currently, and I have a power source close to all of it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't own one but I don't see an issue as long as you have "power" and you don't have to use really long extension cords. I would think the longer the cord you have to use the less power you will have unless you have some really heavy gauge wired cords.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I used a Sun Joe on my front yard (just under 10k). Took about 3 hours to do it in 2 directions.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I got to use my Greenworks yesterday, as my belt on my gas powered unit shelled. The electric units can over heat and shut themselves down if you don't use a large gauge extension cord. I think they work great, but moving the cord back/forth out of your way is a pain.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I got to use my Greenworks yesterday, as my belt on my gas powered unit shelled. The electric units can over heat and shut themselves down if you don't use a large gauge extension cord. I think they work great, but moving the cord back/forth out of your way is a pain.


+1 on the cord. I used a 12 gauge, 100 ft. cord and had no problems with overheating. And yes, the cord is a pain. It helps if you have another person reroute the cord for you between passes. My 9 year old was voluntold to help me with that. Let's just say, he was less than thrilled. 😆


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Do you all think a 100ft 14 gauge will Ok?


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

The Sun Joe recommends 12 gauge if over 50 feet. I can't speak to other models/brands.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I did ~5000 sqft, with a 100 ft. 12 gauge cord. No issues.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to order me a 12 gauge 100ft cord.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm going to order me a 12 gauge 100ft cord.


I also used 12 gauge. That's what was recommended by Greenworks too, and I've never had it shut down on me.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Anyone know what happened to the Sun Joe dethatcher scarifier combo on Amazon? Looks like it has been removed.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

I have about 5k square feet... Took about 2 hours to do it all in 3 directions using the scarifier attachment. No overheating or anything.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the Sun Joe dethatcher scarifier combo on Amazon? Looks like it has been removed.


It's back up there now, but the price has gone up significantly from the folks who got it on that deal of the day for $89. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger anyway, I need to dethatch and scarify badly this spring.


----------

